# HENRY SIERICHS ROCKAWAY BEACH N.Y.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 18, 2021)

I wanted to post these two Sierichs bottles I got. The first is a blobtop it is the most lightest aqua I've ever seen. It looks almost clear. The embossing is a little weak. 
The second is a tooled crowntop. The mold seam stops well short of the top. This one has a bit of iridescence going on. SB&M Co. Embossed on the base. Both bottles have the same shield embossed inside is H.S.&CO. There are three blobtop bottles with trade mark on either side. Below is EST B. 1875. I guess the B stands for before? I don't know what else I can say but...We can hitch a ride to Rockaway Beach!

ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 18, 2021)

One of my favorites, embossed blobs on a blobtop, how cool is that.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh and very nice benicia film.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 18, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> One of my favorites, embossed blobs on a blobtop, how cool is that.


I just noticed the embossed blobtops have their closures. Can anyone figure out what kind they look like? I see it best on the crowntop.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 18, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> One of my favorites, embossed blobs on a blobtop, how cool is that.




I was going to say this same statement!! Great additions Robby. I even think the second bottle with the bottle embossing has a bit of amethyst to it.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 18, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I just noticed the embossed blobtops have their closures. Can anyone figure out what kind they look like? I see it best on the crowntop.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I zoomed in all the way and can't see those, blind as a bat. I guess. I'll need Hubble's telescope.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 18, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I was going to say this same statement!! Great additions Robby. I even think the second bottle with the bottle embossing has a bit of amethyst to it.


Yes it does. I was not in the sunroom so no plant light in these photos.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 18, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> I zoomed in all the way and can't see those, blind as a bat. I guess. I'll need Hubble's telescope.


I contacted my friend at NASA and they were kind enough to provide us some images from the Hubble Space telescope of my bottle. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------

